# Chromium 73 picture in picture video now working



## NapoleonWils0n (Apr 7, 2019)

Chromium 73 has just been released today and picture in picture mode for video is now working

To use pip right click on a video playing on youtube twice, 
the second time you right click you will see a picture in picture option which will pop the video out of the browser window

If you are using the i3wm window manager you can make the pip video full screen and move it to another monitor

Now i just have to work out how to enable dark mode


----------

